# Omega 3 injected



## fer00000 (Jul 11, 2009)

I am 30 and i have dp since 7 years ago. I have read as much as i could and i want to share a good thing that for me is helpful.

I discover the ratio omega 3 vs omega 6 *(diet zone barry sears)* that i guess all of you know it. I start to eat supplements of omega 3 and i feel better. But sometimes my stomach does not allow me to eat the amount of supplement needed in order to follow the therapeutic dosis.
I start to think how to introduce myself omega 3 and i realize in injections. Then i buy small injections (like diabetes) and inject my self these supplements of omega 3. The best part i think is in the stomach abdominal (just bellow the skin whit the fats.). When you do is like the body says 'ok perfect i was waiting it'.

I do when i feel and i do not inject more than i feel is ok.

I know this can be sound a little ground but in my case is very helful. I guess , the dp (in physical plane) is very conected with *candida or yeast infection* and is like auto-poison our selves with foods in the intestine that we are not able to digest in the correct time. Therefore these products are rotting in our selves.

I also take per day vitamin D, a multivitamin supplement and 2 liters of water out of foods.

And in the psicological plane i want to remark again the *Eckhart Tolle teacher* and his books, tvs...

(sorry if my english is not perfect.)

Luck for all.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## fer00000 (Jul 11, 2009)

I would like know anyone has try it.

Also i want to remark the *IMPORTANCE OF DRINK A LOT OF WATER*. If the hypothesis of yeast infection is right (and for me it is the unique way it has helped me), it is vital drink a lot of water in order to win this battle. Now i am drinking 3 liters /day and i really feel better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

drinking lot of water is always good. but remember sugar drinks and tea is NOT the same as clear or mineral water.

omega3 is fine in pills imo.


----------

